# Nail Conditioning



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Hey Everyone,

I was recently reading about finger pickers having a hell of a tiem with split, breaking, fragile nails. And, alot of these players were referring to use nail polish, the hardening kind. Also, use Vitamin D with calcium. There was a plethora of other advice too. 

I want to start this discussion here. Do you use any supplement to strengthen your nails or do you just not care if they break. The guitar player in my band really suffers from this as he basically strums with one nail.

Cheers!


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

A long time ago when I would go on tour, I always made sure that I packed Crazy Glue gel, clear nail polish and a nail file for that reason. I don't do anything to supplement my nails, but definitely used this combo to repair them. I also play quite differently now than I did back then, so nail damage is at a minimum these days.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm looking for a solution too.
I find the older I get, the more brittle and crappy my nails become. It's a real problem. Even when I'm holding a pick I will often use my second and third fingers to pluck strings. My second finger nail has a split that won't stop and everytime I play I rip it open some more.
I've just been cutting/filing them right back to nothing, but that's not the answer.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If I had that problem, I would quickly learn how to play with a thumb pick.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> I'm looking for a solution too.
> *I find the older I get, the more brittle and crappy my nails become*. It's a real problem. Even when I'm holding a pick I will often use my second and third fingers to pluck strings. *My second finger nail has a split that won't stop and everytime I play I rip it open some more.*
> I've just been cutting/filing them right back to nothing, but that's not the answer.


I'm in that boat too,I've broken fingernails putting on socks.
Filing is better than cutting according to my research,and only file in one direction.

I had a split down the middle of my "bird" finger that wouldn't stop but I found a cure.
Take a piece of newspaper about the size of your fingernail and superglue it to the split nail,make sure it covers the whole split.
Put the glue on the nail and then cover it with the paper.
As the nail grows out file it back,don't cut it,
The first time I tried this ,the patch came off before the nail grew out,but the second time the patch worked,my nail hasn't split again.(5-6 years)

if you are feeling frisky you could go with pink or yellow paper as a conversation starter .


Funny how fingernails and toenails differ,I could cut glass with my toenails and almost need bolt cutters to cut them .


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> I'm in that boat too,I've broken fingernails putting on socks.
> Filing is better than cutting according to my research,and only file in one direction.
> 
> I had a split down the middle of my "bird" finger that wouldn't stop but I found a cure.
> ...


Plus you can keep up with the news just by looking at your finger.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Yeah, felt a little weird telling the wife I had to go shopping for nail polish. She gave me the raised eyebrow, "is there something we need to talk about?". The newspaper idea sounds pretty cool, thanks.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Make sure you file it,don't use clippers.

It did work for me,fingernail looked ugly while it was growing out,but no biggie I'm not a hand model .

Maybe in my next life .


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I am primarily a finger picker and have spent a lot of time working on my pathetically thin nails. I have used silk wrap, cut down ping pong balls, home nail kits, crazy glue and baking soda, etc. They all have been less than satisfactory. Going to the nail salon and having the job done professionally for $20 is the way to go, imo. I get at least $20 of entertainment watching the passerby's gawk at me while I daintily outstretch my hand for filing.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Here's a pretty good article on nail care from the Ring Music website:

http://www.ringmusic.com/tips/nailcare.html


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

i used to have trouble with the nail seperating from the fingertips on my fretting hand.
i started running crazy glue under the nails.
the problem went away when i stopped playing constantly.
on my picking hand, i use the meat of the fingers-
the fleshy pads, not the tips or the nails.
i rarely use a pick these days.
the nails dont get long because the occasional contact with the strings keep them in check,
and i dont make enough contact at once to actually hurt them.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I keep mine as short as they can go. Cant stand the feeling of long nails scratching things anyway


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Gypsy kings dudes all have Acrylic nails. Super thick too. And they whale. Like orcas!!


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Kenmac said:


> Here's a pretty good article on nail care from the Ring Music website:
> 
> http://www.ringmusic.com/tips/nailcare.html


This really is a great article. Very informative. Thanks for sharing Kenmac!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kenmac said:


> Here's a pretty good article on nail care from the Ring Music website:
> 
> http://www.ringmusic.com/tips/nailcare.html


He makes an interesting point on the long time effects or using hardeners on your nails. Apparently, nails need to "breathe" just like our skin.

"Many steel-string fingerstylists (including Don Ross, Pierre Bensusan, Bruce Cockburn, Suzanne Vega and others) cover their nails with extremely hard coatings to prevent breakage and for durability._* A week or two of "letting the nail breathe" is usually necessary to let it repair itself.*"_


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

ThatGingerMojo said:


> This really is a great article. Very informative. Thanks for sharing Kenmac!


You're welcome ThatGingerMojo. I remember reading that article several years ago and there are some good tips in there. I'm a finger picker myself.

- - - Updated - - -



Steadfastly said:


> He makes an interesting point on the long time effects or using hardeners on your nails. Apparently, nails need to "breathe" just like our skin.
> 
> "Many steel-string fingerstylists (including Don Ross, Pierre Bensusan, Bruce Cockburn, Suzanne Vega and others) cover their nails with extremely hard coatings to prevent breakage and for durability._* A week or two of "letting the nail breathe" is usually necessary to let it repair itself.*"_


Yeah, unfortunately there are some people who ruin their nails by not doing this.


----------

